
Show HN: Dllup markup language – Lightweight markup for mathy blogs - dllu
http://www.dllu.net/programming/dllup/
======
dllu
I wrote my own lightweight markup language, similar to Markdown, that compiles
to both HTML5 and LaTeX, supports LaTeX equations (through svgtex, i.e.
serverside MathJax), references, captioned figures with semantically correct
<figure> tag in html, syntax highlighted code blocks, and so on.

Compare the webpage with the text file written in dllup markup language:

[http://www.dllu.net/programming/dllup/index.dllu](http://www.dllu.net/programming/dllup/index.dllu)

and the PDF and LaTeX versions:

[http://www.dllu.net/programming/dllup/index.pdf](http://www.dllu.net/programming/dllup/index.pdf)

[http://www.dllu.net/programming/dllup/index_dllu.tex](http://www.dllu.net/programming/dllup/index_dllu.tex)

The code is very hacky (I wrote it for my own use after all) and might crash
if the syntax is not exactly right.

The HTML output of dllup is valid HTML5
([http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=www.dllu.net/programming/d...](http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=www.dllu.net/programming/dllup/&charset=\(detect+automatically\)&doctype=Inline&group=0))
and should be sufficiently semantic to be usable in lynx:
[http://i.imgur.com/ugSXX90.png](http://i.imgur.com/ugSXX90.png)

Resubmitted as a link instead of a text post at the suggestion of dang; see
previous submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9193560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9193560)

